# consigli



## omicron (1 Agosto 2022)

mio nipote ha 13 anni ed è pesantemente sovrappeso, così come mia sorella e mio cognato, tutti e tre mangiano troppo e male, si fanno fuori 500gr di pasta in tre, oltre ovviamente a tutto il resto, pizza tutte le settimane (se sono in 3 fanno almeno 5 pizze), cioccolata, gelati, ecc...
hanno tutti problemi che si risolverebbero solo perdendo peso, mia sorella ha una caviglia che ha rotto e operato più volte e la pressione alta, mio cognato si è operato ad un'ernia anni fa e ha anche problemi ai piedi, mio nipote, che è un bambino alto (è 1.65 circa), ha gambe ad X e lamenta mal di schiena
hanno detto loro di perdere almeno 25 kg, mia sorella sostiene che 10 bastino (ma che li perdessero almeno 10), solo che non si stanno "attivando" nonostante qualche anno fa fossero andati da un nutrizionista e sia lei che il figlio facessero ginnastica e judo, poi è arrivato il covid e hanno perso tutte le buone abitudini che stavano prendendo
io invece, siccome mia figlia tende a crescere per largo, sto pensando di iscriverla al tennis club (dove sta attualmente facendo i campi estivi), perchè si trova bene, è contenta, per i bambini come lei fanno tanta attività fisica e hanno uno staff completo, dal preparatore atletico alla biologa nutrizionista. il prezzo non è neanche elevatissimo e stavo pensando di proporlo anche a mia sorella, di modo che il figlio non stia a casa a non far niente come adesso (a maggio prende anche il motorino quindi può muoversi da solo), corra un po' e smaltisca la pancia (ha veramente una pancia enorme), so già che lei mi troverà mille difetti
la mia domanda è: mi faccio i fatti miei o glielo propongo lo stesso, sapendo già che non sentirà mezza parola?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Agosto 2022)

Io le parlerei liberamente...in fin dei conti è tua sorella!
E purtroppo l essere obesi compromette lo stato generale di salute . 

Oltre a limitarti in alcune attività....


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Agosto 2022)

Fatti i fatti tuoi. Si perde peso solo quando si vuole perdere peso e non quando parenti e affini cercano di modificare il nostro stile di vita con osservazioni fuori luogo che obbligano rispondere tutto fuorché quello che si vorrebbe realmente rispondere.


----------



## omicron (1 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io le parlerei liberamente...in fin dei conti è tua sorella!
> E purtroppo l essere obesi compromette lo stato generale di salute .
> 
> Oltre a limitarti in alcune attività....


Più che altro a me interessa il ragazzo, lui alla fine è grande e grosso ma ha 13 anni e pende dalle labbra della madre, lei mi sembra che lo stia rovinando


----------



## omicron (1 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Fatti i fatti tuoi. Si perde peso solo quando si vuole perdere peso e non quando parenti e affini cercano di modificare il nostro stile di vita con osservazioni fuori luogo che obbligano rispondere tutto fuorché quello che si vorrebbe realmente rispondere.


Glielo ha detto il dottore che devono dimagrire tutti e tre perché hanno grossi problemi di salute
E comunque io penso al ragazzo non certo a mia sorella e a mio cognato che sono adulti e (forse) consapevoli


----------



## ipazia (1 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mio nipote ha 13 anni ed è pesantemente sovrappeso, così come mia sorella e mio cognato, tutti e tre mangiano troppo e male, si fanno fuori 500gr di pasta in tre, oltre ovviamente a tutto il resto, pizza tutte le settimane (se sono in 3 fanno almeno 5 pizze), cioccolata, gelati, ecc...
> hanno tutti problemi che si risolverebbero solo perdendo peso, mia sorella ha una caviglia che ha rotto e operato più volte e la pressione alta, mio cognato si è operato ad un'ernia anni fa e ha anche problemi ai piedi, mio nipote, che è un bambino alto (è 1.65 circa), ha gambe ad X e lamenta mal di schiena
> hanno detto loro di perdere almeno 25 kg, mia sorella sostiene che 10 bastino (ma che li perdessero almeno 10), solo che non si stanno "attivando" nonostante qualche anno fa fossero andati da un nutrizionista e sia lei che il figlio facessero ginnastica e judo, poi è arrivato il covid e hanno perso tutte le buone abitudini che stavano prendendo
> io invece, siccome mia figlia tende a crescere per largo, sto pensando di iscriverla al tennis club (dove sta attualmente facendo i campi estivi), perchè si trova bene, è contenta, per i bambini come lei fanno tanta attività fisica e hanno uno staff completo, dal preparatore atletico alla biologa nutrizionista. il prezzo non è neanche elevatissimo e stavo pensando di proporlo anche a mia sorella, *di modo che il figlio non stia a casa a non far niente come adesso (a maggio prende anche il motorino quindi può muoversi da solo), corra un po' e smaltisca la pancia (ha veramente una pancia enorme)*, so già che lei mi troverà mille difetti
> la mia domanda è: mi faccio i fatti miei o glielo propongo lo stesso, sapendo già che non sentirà mezza parola?


Proponilo se ti senti di proporlo. 

Tutte le riflessioni a latere che fai, riguardo il loro stile di vita invece tienile per te. 
Sono tue e riguardano il tuo modo di vedere la vita e il modo di viverla. 

E a quanto scrivi, il loro stile di vita non impatta sul tuo fatto salvo per il fastidio che sembra provocarti. 

Da come scrivi mi sembra che fra voi non ci sia un dialogo che abbia lo spazio per parlarvi francamente e senza entrare in sfere in cui l'altro non è gradito. 

Poi, che lei accetti o meno è una scelta sua. 
Che la condivida o meno. 

C'è una frase carina "accettarti non significa condividerti". 
E' tutto qui.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2022)

C’è un problema. Chi è magro non capisce due cose: 
1) che chi è grasso fa una fatica inimmaginabile a fare attività fisica. Perciò non si diverte e senza divertimento la motivazione crolla in breve tempo. Deve perciò esserci uno straordinario interesse per quella attività.
2) i coetanei (non dico bambini perché vale anche per quarantenni o cinquantenni) che fanno sport tendono a criticare chi è fuori dalla immagine di sé che perseguono. Questo fa sentire perciò inadeguati dopo due ore

Paradossalmente è più facile prima dimagrire.
Ed è più facile riducendo gradualmente le quantità. Da 500g di pasta passare a 400g e 100g di verdure e poi arrivare in un paio di mesi a invertire le proporzioni, funziona più di una dieta drastica da un giorno all’altro.
Ho cercato già altre volte di dire che la colpevolizzazione di chi mangia troppo ...fa correre in gelateria.


----------



## Carola (1 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Fatti i fatti tuoi. Si perde peso solo quando si vuole perdere peso e non quando parenti e affini cercano di modificare il nostro stile di vita con osservazioni fuori luogo che obbligano rispondere tutto fuorché quello che si vorrebbe realmente rispondere.


 Purtroppo  devo darti ragione 
Ho un 'amica con bimba obesa a tre anni ma non ci sente e dice che è paffuta dovreste vederla amore na palla!!

fonzies merende ..


----------



## omicron (1 Agosto 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Proponilo se ti senti di proporlo.
> 
> Tutte le riflessioni a latere che fai, riguardo il loro stile di vita invece tienile per te.
> Sono tue e riguardano il tuo modo di vedere la vita e il modo di viverla.
> ...


Ma no che non le dico niente
Pensavo solo che, se parlando fosse venuto fuori l’argomento sport e avessi detto le mie intenzioni, avrei potuto proporre un “mandaci anche lui”
Di sicuro non mi metto a fare considerazioni su quello che fanno e ad emettere giudizi


Brunetta ha detto:


> C’è un problema. Chi è magro non capisce due cose:
> 1) che chi è grasso fa una fatica inimmaginabile a fare attività fisica. Perciò non si diverte e senza divertimento la motivazione crolla in breve tempo. Deve perciò esserci uno straordinario interesse per quella attività.
> 2) i coetanei (non dico bambini perché vale anche per quarantenni o cinquantenni) che fanno sport tendono a criticare chi è fuori dalla immagine di sé che perseguono. Questo fa sentire perciò inadeguati dopo due ore
> 
> ...


Chi ha detto che io sia magra? Sono a dieta da quasi tutta la vita tra tendenza a prendere peso e intolleranze, ho problemi di schiena io devo fare attività fisica così come la dovrebbero fare loro
Ma non perché lo dico io, glielo dicono praticamente tutti i dottori dai quali vanno
Solo che loro non hanno intenzione di fare niente e stanno dando un pessimo insegnamento al figlio, non a caso gli “amici” neanche lo invitano ad uscire


----------



## Carola (1 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C’è un problema. Chi è magro non capisce due cose:
> 1) che chi è grasso fa una fatica inimmaginabile a fare attività fisica. Perciò non si diverte e senza divertimento la motivazione crolla in breve tempo. Deve perciò esserci uno straordinario interesse per quella attività.
> 2) i coetanei (non dico bambini perché vale anche per quarantenni o cinquantenni) che fanno sport tendono a criticare chi è fuori dalla immagine di sé che perseguono. Questo fa sentire perciò inadeguati dopo due ore
> 
> ...


vero
Però se fai sport con chi nn critica o ti pone in situazioni di competitività inizi ad apprezzare 
Una mia amica diciamo "tanta " ha iniziato il
Padel e ha perso 6 kg solo facendo qsto sport x divertimento e compagnia ed è felicissima ha trovato uno sport e anche ricominciato a Curarsi


----------



## Carola (1 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma no che non le dico niente
> Pensavo solo che, se parlando fosse venuto fuori l’argomento sport e avessi detto le mie intenzioni, avrei potuto proporre un “mandaci anche lui”
> Di sicuro non mi metto a fare considerazioni su quello che fanno e ad emettere giudizi
> 
> ...


Pure io tendo a ingrassare perché sono formosa diciamo che se mangio di  più accumulo
A 20 anni il fisico così e na manna magra con Le curve dopo  senon ti tieni le curve diventano paraboliche
io sono molto dura non ci sono scuse se madre natura non ti ha dotato di metabolismo veloce magna de meno e muoviti 

x fortuna lo sport mi piace  e dirò di più da qnd faccio
Pesi e non solo cardio ottimi risultati 
Un po' nuius ma credetemi cambi. Enon e che metti massa eh !!

poi x divertirmi tennis Padel ecc


----------



## omicron (1 Agosto 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Pure io tendo a ingrassare perché sono formosa diciamo che se mangio di  più accumulo
> A 20 anni il fisico così e na manna magra con Le curve dopo  senon ti tieni le curve diventano paraboliche
> io sono molto dura non ci sono scuse se madre natura non ti ha dotato di metabolismo veloce magna de meno e muoviti


Esattamente 
Ma poi quello che mi fa specie… mia sorella era una di quelle che ci teneva al fisico, nel 2000 era 57kg con una quarta di seno, stava da dio… poi ha iniziato a mangiare e si è completamente sfatta 
Qualche anno fa aveva ripreso dieta e palestra quando si era maciullata la caviglia, poi col Covid ha smesso tutto e ha riperso tutto il cacio vinto
Il problema è che rovina il figlio, si sono mangiati un vasetto di crema alla nocciola della novi in mezza giornata con le crêpes


----------



## Carola (1 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Esattamente
> Ma poi quello che mi fa specie… mia sorella era una di quelle che ci teneva al fisico, nel 2000 era 57kg con una quarta di seno, stava da dio… poi ha iniziato a mangiare e si è completamente sfatta
> Qualche anno fa aveva ripreso dieta e palestra quando si era maciullata la caviglia, poi col Covid ha smesso tutto e ha riperso tutto il cacio vinto
> Il problema è che rovina il figlio, si sono mangiati un vasetto di crema alla nocciola della novi in mezza giornata con le crêpes


madonna la novi


----------



## omicron (1 Agosto 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> madonna la novi


A me neanche piace  gliel’avevo data io perché era vicina alla scadenza


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Agosto 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Purtroppo  devo darti ragione
> Ho un 'amica con bimba obesa a tre anni ma non ci sente e dice che è paffuta dovreste vederla amore na palla!!
> fonzies merende ..


la motivazione viene dalla paura.
fino a che non c’è paura, non c’è motivo di fare rinunce.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> la motivazione viene dalla paura.
> fino a che non c’è paura, non c’è motivo di fare rinunce.


A me la motivazione è arrivata dallo specchio...


----------



## Nono (1 Agosto 2022)

Se inizia ad avere le gambe ad x necessità ora di un ortopedico ed un podologo, e forse è già tardi.
Lo so che sono di parte, ma come sport potrebbe fare rugby, almeno un ruolo lì lo riesce a trovare.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> A me la motivazione è arrivata dallo specchio...


E quindi dalla paura che ti è venuta quando ti sei vista.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Agosto 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Se inizia ad avere le gambe ad x necessità ora di un ortopedico ed un podologo, e forse è già tardi.
> Lo so che sono di parte, ma come sport potrebbe fare rugby, almeno un ruolo lì lo riesce a trovare.


Anche nel football 
Nella squadra dei piccoli dove gioca mio figlio c è un ragazzetto "bello in carne" ed è bravissimo...
Però alcuni esercizi nell' allenamento non riesce sempre a farli...e i compagni lo incitano a farli cmq!
Non è assolutamente preso in giro!
Ma...abbiamo citato due sport...dove c è molta "intelligenza".....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E quindi dalla paura che ti è venuta quando ti sei vista.


Esattamente


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma no che non le dico niente
> Pensavo solo che, se parlando fosse venuto fuori l’argomento sport e avessi detto le mie intenzioni, avrei potuto proporre un “mandaci anche lui”
> Di sicuro non mi metto a fare considerazioni su quello che fanno e ad emettere giudizi
> 
> ...


Non ho quotato nessuno, quindi non dicevo di te che non conosco.
Però anche se non sei magra, vedo che non hai considerato le cose che ho scritto.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> vero
> Però se fai sport con chi nn critica o ti pone in situazioni di competitività inizi ad apprezzare
> Una mia amica diciamo "tanta " ha iniziato il
> Padel e ha perso 6 kg solo facendo qsto sport x divertimento e compagnia ed è felicissima ha trovato uno sport e anche ricominciato a Curarsi


Infatti bisogna trovare l’attività che coinvolge.
E la compagnia conta moltissimo.


----------



## perplesso (1 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mio nipote ha 13 anni ed è pesantemente sovrappeso, così come mia sorella e mio cognato, tutti e tre mangiano troppo e male, si fanno fuori 500gr di pasta in tre, oltre ovviamente a tutto il resto, pizza tutte le settimane (se sono in 3 fanno almeno 5 pizze), cioccolata, gelati, ecc...
> hanno tutti problemi che si risolverebbero solo perdendo peso, mia sorella ha una caviglia che ha rotto e operato più volte e la pressione alta, mio cognato si è operato ad un'ernia anni fa e ha anche problemi ai piedi, mio nipote, che è un bambino alto (è 1.65 circa), ha gambe ad X e lamenta mal di schiena
> hanno detto loro di perdere almeno 25 kg, mia sorella sostiene che 10 bastino (ma che li perdessero almeno 10), solo che non si stanno "attivando" nonostante qualche anno fa fossero andati da un nutrizionista e sia lei che il figlio facessero ginnastica e judo, poi è arrivato il covid e hanno perso tutte le buone abitudini che stavano prendendo
> io invece, siccome mia figlia tende a crescere per largo, sto pensando di iscriverla al tennis club (dove sta attualmente facendo i campi estivi), perchè si trova bene, è contenta, per i bambini come lei fanno tanta attività fisica e hanno uno staff completo, dal preparatore atletico alla biologa nutrizionista. il prezzo non è neanche elevatissimo e stavo pensando di proporlo anche a mia sorella, di modo che il figlio non stia a casa a non far niente come adesso (a maggio prende anche il motorino quindi può muoversi da solo), corra un po' e smaltisca la pancia (ha veramente una pancia enorme), so già che lei mi troverà mille difetti
> la mia domanda è: mi faccio i fatti miei o glielo propongo lo stesso, sapendo già che non sentirà mezza parola?


ma tutti te li trovi.

se tanto sai già che è fiato sprecato, perchè affaticarsi con sto caldo?


----------



## omicron (1 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho quotato nessuno, quindi non dicevo di te che non conosco.
> Però anche se non sei magra, vedo che non hai considerato le cose che ho scritto.


non mi avevi quotata quindi non potevo rispondere?


----------



## Carola (1 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti bisogna trovare l’attività che coinvolge.
> E la compagnia conta moltissimo.


yes!


----------



## Vera (1 Agosto 2022)

A mia sorella, volendolo bene, parlerei a cuore aperto senza dubitare di essere fraintesa. 
È chiaro, anche da quello che hai raccontato altre volte di lei ed altri familiari, che non c'è proprio un bel rapporto, quindi forse meglio evitare l'argomento.


----------



## perplesso (1 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C’è un problema. Chi è magro non capisce due cose:
> 1) che chi è grasso fa una fatica inimmaginabile a fare attività fisica. Perciò non si diverte e senza divertimento la motivazione crolla in breve tempo. Deve perciò esserci uno straordinario interesse per quella attività.
> 2) i coetanei (non dico bambini perché vale anche per quarantenni o cinquantenni) che fanno sport tendono a criticare chi è fuori dalla immagine di sé che perseguono. Questo fa sentire perciò inadeguati dopo due ore
> 
> ...


ok, ma resta che chi è grasso/a dovrebbe provare anche a capire che se cade in terra e chiama me in aiuto perchè non riesce a rialzarsi da solo/a, deve accettare anche la richiesta di dimagrire, perchè io non posso farmi venire l'ernia al disco per tirarti su, perchè non sempre il punto in cui cadi mi da modo di trovare un sistema per issarti senza appunto spaccarmi la schiena e soprattutto capire che non sempre potrei essere lì in 5 minuti a soccorrerti.

che poi sia complicato e persino doloroso a volte, lo so.   aiutare qualcuno/a a perdere 50 kg non è uno scherzo.   è un impegno quotidiano.  per me, oltre che per te.   quindi almeno non mi far perdere tempo, perchè se mi tendi la mano ti soccorro, ma se tenti di tirare anche me nel gorgo, no.


----------



## omicron (1 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma tutti te li trovi.
> 
> se tanto sai già che è fiato sprecato, perchè affaticarsi con sto caldo?


ma non fa così caldo dai...


----------



## omicron (1 Agosto 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> A mia sorella, volendolo bene, parlerei a cuore aperto senza dubitare di essere fraintesa.
> È chiaro, anche da quello che hai raccontato altre volte di lei ed altri familiari, che non c'è proprio un bel rapporto, quindi forse meglio evitare l'argomento.


ah ma per avere un buon rapporto con mia sorella, basta darle sempre ragione... però non è che mi metterei a dirle chissà che, solo di provare a far cambiare sport al figlio


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Esattamente
> Ma poi quello che mi fa specie… mia sorella era una di quelle che ci teneva al fisico, nel 2000 era 57kg con una quarta di seno, stava da dio… poi ha iniziato a mangiare e si è completamente sfatta
> Qualche anno fa aveva ripreso dieta e palestra quando si era maciullata la caviglia, poi col Covid ha smesso tutto e ha riperso tutto il cacio vinto
> Il problema è che rovina il figlio, si sono mangiati un vasetto di crema alla nocciola della novi in mezza giornata con le crêpes


Ci riprovo. Poi smetto.
Il rapporto con il cibo inizia alla nascita con l’allattamento. Lì si crea una identificazione cibo-amore o amore-cibo.
Poi lo svezzamento rivela l’impulso famelico o no. Non ho idea se derivi da avere o no soddisfatto nella fase di allattamento i bisogni di nutrizione e accudimento.
Non conta avere la stessa genetica e la stessa madre.
Voglio esemplificare se un bambino ha difficoltà o bisogno di mangiare per crescere, chiederà il latte molto di frequente, c’è il rischio che venga preso  in braccio solo per mangiare, ma c’è anche il rischio che la madre sia stanca e anche in quei momenti sia solo erogatrice di latte (credo che al seno o da biberon non sia decisivo) insofferente. Tutto è intuibile e non attribuisce colpe, ma descrive dei fatti.
Ci sono stati esperimenti con le scimmie e osservazione dei bambini negli orfanotrofi.
Il risultato è che il cibo finisce per rappresentare l’amore e, di conseguenza, mangiare e dare da mangiare viene identificato come amore, cosa evidente nelle famiglie intere sovrappeso. Non si tratta di golosità perché un cucchiaino di nutella è buono come un vasetto. Al di là dei gusti, basterebbe un cucchiaino.
Penso che molti abbiano esperienza dalla chat dei genitori come il cibo, la temperatura e la qualità siano un argomento... caldo.
Questo comporta la “permalosità” delle persone grasse a cui non si può nemmeno accennare a mangiare meno. Questo perché è percepito come una affermazione di indegne di amore. Questo perché le cose sono intrecciate. Culturalmente sono rappresentate come persone gradevoli, degne di amore quelle magre, perfino da bambini. L’associazione magro-amabile è presente sin dall’asilo. Ma se il cibo è un surrogato dell’amore, tutto non fa che congiurare per fare sentire disprezzati, pigri, senza capacità di autocontrollo, e pure viziosi in modo disgustoso.
L’effetto è consolarsi con il cibo.
Forse ho già raccontato di una famiglia di obesi che soggiornava nella casa a fianco della mia. Vedendomi magra, la madre aveva iniziato spontaneamente una conversazione in cui aveva raccontato che era stata anche ricoverata in ospedale per risolvere, ma non erano riusciti a farla dimagrire nemmeno lì. Mistero! Poi un giorno che non ero rimasta in spiaggia tutto il giorno, come facevo sempre, e vidi madre e figlio mangiare panna montata a cucchiaiate da una enorme insalatiera. Amen.
Sono casi difficili da affrontare e dimostrare disapprovazione o disprezzo o anche incoraggiamento per l’attività fisica il più delle volte non funziona. 
Consapevole di ciò io offrivo ai figli come leccornie sublimi pomodori perini e frutta.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non mi avevi quotata quindi non potevo rispondere?


Era per dire che non è una critica a te.


----------



## omicron (1 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci riprovo. Poi smetto.
> Il rapporto con il cibo inizia alla nascita con l’allattamento. Lì si crea una identificazione cibo-amore o amore-cibo.
> Poi lo svezzamento rivela l’impulso famelico o no. Non ho idea se derivi da avere o no soddisfatto nella fase di allattamento i bisogni di nutrizione e accudimento.
> Non conta avere la stessa genetica e la stessa madre.
> ...


io non metto in dubbio che ci sia una forte componente psicologica dietro, anche perché se arrivi a dire che devi cambiare piatto doccia perchè non passi dalla porta (e quindi è colpa del piatto doccia), che ci sia qualcosa di sballato è evidente. mio cognato è anche in cura da uno psicologo per problemi suoi, voleva portarci anche il figlio, mia sorella si è opposta e in quella famiglia lei è madre-padrona, se non stanno tutti ai suoi diktat succede il finimondo. mia mamma stessa cerca di non discuterci perchè poi lei ti aggredisce
però qui si parla di salute, lei che si sente tanto intelligente, dovrebbe pensarci e dovrebbe pensare al figlio


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io non metto in dubbio che ci sia una forte componente psicologica dietro, anche perché se arrivi a dire che devi cambiare piatto doccia perchè non passi dalla porta (e quindi è colpa del piatto doccia), che ci sia qualcosa di sballato è evidente. mio cognato è anche in cura da uno psicologo per problemi suoi, voleva portarci anche il figlio, mia sorella si è opposta e in quella famiglia lei è madre-padrona, se non stanno tutti ai suoi diktat succede il finimondo. mia mamma stessa cerca di non discuterci perchè poi lei ti aggredisce
> però qui si parla di salute, lei che si sente tanto intelligente, dovrebbe pensarci e dovrebbe pensare al figlio


Eheee bastasse essere intelligenti per risolvere i propri problemi psicologici, gli psicoterapeuti non avrebbero tanto lavoro.
Ho conosciuto una grande obesa, molto intelligente, mi domandavo perché non si mettesse a dieta. Conosco la sua storia e il rapporto davvero intricato con sua madre (magrissima al limite della anoressia). Fatto sta che la madre si ammala, ma poi si riprende e la figlia dimagrisce più di 50kg. Non penso a un rapporto di causa-effetto, però è una curiosa coincidenza.
Lei apre anche una pagina fb in cui racconta il dimagrimento.
Mi aveva colpita che, per esemplificare quello che dicevo prima della riduzione progressiva delle porzioni, parlava della carbonara di partenza con 3hg di pasta, 1,5hg di pancetta e non ricordo più quante uova e formaggio per persona. Quantità che forse altre persone fanno per 4.
È solo un caso. Ma esemplifica l’atteggiamento.


----------



## perplesso (1 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io non metto in dubbio che ci sia una forte componente psicologica dietro, anche perché se arrivi a dire che devi cambiare piatto doccia perchè non passi dalla porta (e quindi è colpa del piatto doccia), che ci sia qualcosa di sballato è evidente. mio cognato è anche in cura da uno psicologo per problemi suoi, voleva portarci anche il figlio, mia sorella si è opposta e in quella famiglia lei è madre-padrona, se non stanno tutti ai suoi diktat succede il finimondo. mia mamma stessa cerca di non discuterci perchè poi lei ti aggredisce
> però qui si parla di salute, lei che si sente tanto intelligente, dovrebbe pensarci e dovrebbe pensare al figlio


devi aspettare che le succeda qualcosa per la quale la riprenderete per un capello.   solo allora accetterà.   fino ad allora, fatti i cazzi tuoi.  tanto se parli peggiori solo le cose


----------



## omicron (1 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eheee bastasse essere intelligenti per risolvere i propri problemi psicologici, gli psicoterapeuti non avrebbero tanto lavoro.
> Ho conosciuto una grande obesa, molto intelligente, mi domandavo perché non si mettesse a dieta. Conosco la sua storia e il rapporto davvero intricato con sua madre (magrissima al limite della anoressia). Fatto sta che la madre ha un ictus da cui si riprende e la figlia dimagrisce più di 50kg. Non penso a un rapporto di causa-effetto, però è una curiosa coincidenza.
> Lei apre anche una pagina fb in cui racconta il dimagrimento.
> Mi aveva colpita che, per esemplificare quello che dicevo prima della riduzione progressiva delle porzioni, parlava della carbonara di partenza con 3hg di pasta, 1,5hg di pancetta e non ricordo più quante uova e formaggio per persona. Quantità che forse altre persone fanno per 4.
> È solo un caso. Ma esemplifica l’atteggiamento.


che lei non stia bene è evidente, il fatto è che con lei non parli, lei ha sempre ragione, lei sa, tu sei  scemo e qualsiasi cosa dici che si discosta anche di poco dal suo pensiero è sbagliata, se la contraddici ti aggredisce, è ovvio che sia insoddisfatta e arrabbiata. ma se la situazione in cui sta non le piace può solo incolpare sé stessa, ha sempre fatto quello che ha voluto e se ora la cosa non le piace che facesse pace con sé stessa e sistemasse i casini, ha 44 anni mica 100, può ancora fare tutto quello che vuole



perplesso ha detto:


> devi aspettare che le succeda qualcosa per la quale la riprenderete per un capello.   solo allora accetterà.   fino ad allora, fatti i cazzi tuoi.  tanto se parli peggiori solo le cose


cmq io avevo solo intenzione di proporle il tennis per il figlio, mica chissà che


----------



## ivanl (1 Agosto 2022)

Il tennis, sport anaerobico, non serve a niente per dimagrire. Oltretutto è poco adatto a chi ha poca mobilità e di per sé è sport frustrante.
Meglio uno sport aerobico in cui, ovviamente, serve anche una parte atletica dominante


----------



## omicron (1 Agosto 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Il tennis, sport anaerobico, non serve a niente per dimagrire. Oltretutto è poco adatto a chi ha poca mobilità e di per sé è sport frustrante.
> Meglio uno sport aerobico in cui, ovviamente, serve anche una parte atletica dominante


fanno anche atletica


----------



## ivanl (1 Agosto 2022)

Si, lo so. Io sono tennista e lo è anche mio figlio. Ma non è lo sport adatto a chi deve dimagrire,


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mio nipote ha 13 anni ed è pesantemente sovrappeso, così come mia sorella e mio cognato, tutti e tre mangiano troppo e male, si fanno fuori 500gr di pasta in tre, oltre ovviamente a tutto il resto, pizza tutte le settimane (se sono in 3 fanno almeno 5 pizze), cioccolata, gelati, ecc...
> hanno tutti problemi che si risolverebbero solo perdendo peso, mia sorella ha una caviglia che ha rotto e operato più volte e la pressione alta, mio cognato si è operato ad un'ernia anni fa e ha anche problemi ai piedi, mio nipote, che è un bambino alto (è 1.65 circa), ha gambe ad X e lamenta mal di schiena
> hanno detto loro di perdere almeno 25 kg, mia sorella sostiene che 10 bastino (ma che li perdessero almeno 10), solo che non si stanno "attivando" nonostante qualche anno fa fossero andati da un nutrizionista e sia lei che il figlio facessero ginnastica e judo, poi è arrivato il covid e hanno perso tutte le buone abitudini che stavano prendendo
> io invece, siccome mia figlia tende a crescere per largo, sto pensando di iscriverla al tennis club (dove sta attualmente facendo i campi estivi), perchè si trova bene, è contenta, per i bambini come lei fanno tanta attività fisica e hanno uno staff completo, dal preparatore atletico alla biologa nutrizionista. il prezzo non è neanche elevatissimo e stavo pensando di proporlo anche a mia sorella, di modo che il figlio non stia a casa a non far niente come adesso (a maggio prende anche il motorino quindi può muoversi da solo), corra un po' e smaltisca la pancia (ha veramente una pancia enorme), so già che lei mi troverà mille difetti
> la mia domanda è: mi faccio i fatti miei o glielo propongo lo stesso, sapendo già che non sentirà mezza parola?


Tuo nipote è condizionato dall'ambiente ed è ancora piccolo, ho visto ragazzi messi come tuo nipote, intorno al 16 anni prendere coscienza e cambiare alimentazione, fare attività. Oggi a 20 non li riconosci. 
Saranno  importanti le amicizie. 
Per tua sorella e tuo cognato, lascerei cadere il discorso.


----------



## omicron (1 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tuo nipote è condizionato dall'ambiente ed è ancora piccolo, ho visto ragazzi messi come tuo nipote, intorno al 16 anni prendere coscienza e cambiare alimentazione, fare attività. Oggi a 20 non li riconosci.
> Saranno  importanti le amicizie.
> Per tua sorella e tuo cognato, lascerei cadere il discorso.


speriamo che anche lui prenda coscienza, però ora parla con la bocca della madre, a volte mi sembra totalmente plagiato


----------



## ivanl (1 Agosto 2022)

È ancora piccolo, tra un paio d'anni la ignorerà


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> speriamo che anche lui prenda coscienza, però ora parla con la bocca della madre, a volte mi sembra totalmente plagiato


Non puoi è non devi mettere becco nella loro famiglia


----------



## omicron (1 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non puoi è non devi mettere becco nella loro famiglia


ma mica glielo dico, però non posso evitare di pensarlo quando lo sento ripetere a pappagallo quello che dice lei, che non sa neanche cosa dice
il marito zitto e muto, che sennò lei tratta male pure lui


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non puoi è non devi mettere becco nella loro famiglia


Secondo me invece dovrebbe...
Un parere lo puoi dare a tua sorella...
Ci mancherebbe....
Poi uno può o meno ascoltare (o mandare  a fanculo)...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> che lei non stia bene è evidente, il fatto è che con lei non parli, lei ha sempre ragione, lei sa, tu sei  scemo e qualsiasi cosa dici che si discosta anche di poco dal suo pensiero è sbagliata, se la contraddici ti aggredisce, è ovvio che sia insoddisfatta e arrabbiata. ma se la situazione in cui sta non le piace può solo incolpare sé stessa, ha sempre fatto quello che ha voluto e se ora la cosa non le piace che facesse pace con sé stessa e sistemasse i casini, ha 44 anni mica 100, può ancora fare tutto quello che vuole
> 
> 
> cmq io avevo solo intenzione di proporle il tennis per il figlio, mica chissà che


Non è sicura. È insicura.
Potrebbe funzionare dire che è tua figlia che si sentirebbe più sicura se andasse anche il cugino.


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma mica glielo dico, però non posso evitare di pensarlo quando lo sento ripetere a pappagallo quello che dice lei, che non sa neanche cosa dice
> il marito zitto e muto, che sennò lei tratta male pure lui


Perdere peso è faticoso, stressante, avvilente perché i risultati non sono immediati è neanche quelli sperati. 
Immagino in loro scatti anche un senso di impotenza. 
In più un piatto di pasta è poco impegnativo, un alimentazione bilancio al fine del dimagrimento richiede, tempo è cura nella preparazione


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perdere peso è faticoso, stressante, avvilente perché i risultati non sono immediati è neanche quelli sperati.
> Immagino in loro scatti anche un senso di impotenza.
> In più un piatto di pasta è poco impegnativo, un alimentazione bilancio al fine del dimagrimento richiede, tempo è cura nella preparazione


Infatti bisogna trasferire la “cura” dal piatto alla preparazione. 
Bisogna tagliare le verdure pensando che sia accudirsi.


----------



## omicron (1 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è sicura. È insicura.
> Potrebbe funzionare dire che è tua figlia che si sentirebbe più sicura se andasse anche il cugino.


potrebbe funzionare se mia figlia fosse insicura  ha conquistato tutti lì dentro, non fanno che farmi complimenti



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perdere peso è faticoso, stressante, avvilente perché i risultati non sono immediati è neanche quelli sperati.
> Immagino in loro scatti anche un senso di impotenza.
> In più un piatto di pasta è poco impegnativo, un alimentazione bilancio al fine del dimagrimento richiede, tempo è cura nella preparazione


ah ma lei passa ore a cucinare... 


Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti bisogna trasferire la “cura” dal piatto alla preparazione.
> Bisogna tagliare le verdure pensando che sia accudirsi.


le verdure...  in quella casa esistono patate e cipolle, se mio cognato vuole mangiare, ad esempio delle melanzane, le chiede a mia mamma


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> potrebbe funzionare se mia figlia fosse insicura  ha conquistato tutti lì dentro, non fanno che farmi complimenti
> 
> 
> ah ma lei passa ore a cucinare...
> ...


Ricetta con le melanzane facile, buonissima e poco calorica:
Tagliare le melanzane a metà per il lungo e inciderle con tagli nella polpa, senza intaccare la buccia, a losanghe.
Farle cuocere in forno senza niente, al massimo un velo d’acqua nella teglia.
Quando sono cotte, salare lievemente e aggiungere salsa di pomodoro che penetri nei tagli, un po’ di parmigiano e/o mozzarella a pezzettini. Basta poca.
Rimettere in forno perché la mozzarella fonda. È come mangiare una parmigiana, ma senza olio.


----------



## ologramma (1 Agosto 2022)

le preferisco in padella  con sopra un po di pomodoro e mozzarella  con un alice  , va be mezzo  se no costano un capitale.
Cottura con un po' di olio e acqua per ammorbidire le melanzane, mettere quello che ho scritto , quel poco sugo  che si forma nel cuocerle ,è buono intingere  per accompagnare il boccone.
Delle sere mangio soltanto questo  , poco pane eh se no superiamo i carboidrati giornalieri  , perchè un pezzetto di pane tira l'altro addio


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> le preferisco in padella  con sopra un po di pomodoro e mozzarella  con un alice  , va be mezzo  se no costano un capitale.
> Cottura con un po' di olio e acqua per ammorbidire le melanzane, mettere quello che ho scritto , quel poco sugo  che si forma nel cuocerle ,è buono intingere  per accompagnare il boccone.
> Delle sere mangio soltanto questo  , poco pane eh se no superiamo i carboidrati giornalieri  , perchè un pezzetto di pane tira l'altro addio


Come dici tu ci vuole olio.


----------



## ologramma (1 Agosto 2022)

inizialmente solo acqua per farle cuocere con il coperchio  dopo ne aggiungi un po  e se serve altra acqua


----------



## ologramma (1 Agosto 2022)

MELANZANE ALLA PIZZAIOLA in padella, tutto aggiunto a crudo!
					

Le melanzane alla pizzaiola in padella ( a crudo ), sono una vera goduria, preparatevi a gustarle con pane fresco perchè questa ricetta chiama scarpetta!




					blog.cookaround.com
				



non così come dice l'articolo perchè l'olio   meglio mettercene poco .Le vedo fare dalla mia signora , lei mozzarella niente come altri formaggi , io posso.
Aggiungo melanzane nere , le mette sotto un peso , le altre viola no troppi semi , le striate buone e pronte all'uso


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> inizialmente solo acqua per farle cuocere con il coperchio  dopo ne aggiungi un po  e se serve altra acqua


Quindi sono simili, solo fatte con fonte di calore diversa.
Io apprezzo le acciughe, ma le melanzane (come i fiori di zucca) le preferisco senza.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> MELANZANE ALLA PIZZAIOLA in padella, tutto aggiunto a crudo!
> 
> 
> Le melanzane alla pizzaiola in padella ( a crudo ), sono una vera goduria, preparatevi a gustarle con pane fresco perchè questa ricetta chiama scarpetta!
> ...


La mia ricetta è meno impegnativa. 
Mentre sono in forno si può ballare


----------



## omicron (1 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ricetta con le melanzane facile, buonissima e poco calorica:
> Tagliare le melanzane a metà per il lungo e inciderle con tagli nella polpa, senza intaccare la buccia, a losanghe.
> Farle cuocere in forno senza niente, al massimo un velo d’acqua nella teglia.
> Quando sono cotte, salare lievemente e aggiungere salsa di pomodoro che penetri nei tagli, un po’ di parmigiano e/o mozzarella a pezzettini. Basta poca.
> Rimettere in forno perché la mozzarella fonda. È come mangiare una parmigiana, ma senza olio.


ah a me non piacciono le melanzane    potrei farla a mio marito però


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ah a me non piacciono le melanzane    potrei farla a mio marito però


Dimmi cosa ti piace, anzi quali verdure piacciono a tua sorella e ti do ricette.
Oppure...


			La scienza delle verdure - Cerca con Google


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti bisogna trasferire la “cura” dal piatto alla preparazione.
> Bisogna tagliare le verdure pensando che sia accudirsi.


È impegnativo, lavarle, tagliare, cucinarle con un buon sapore,senza usare condimenti che farebbero ingrassare. 
Si una accudimento


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ah ma lei passa ore a cucinare...
> 
> le verdure...  in quella casa esistono patate e cipolle, se mio cognato vuole mangiare, ad esempio delle melanzane, le chiede a mia mamma


Lavora tua sorella? 
Passa ore a cucinare, però gli altri mangiano tutto. 
Se dovessero iniziare ad avanzare, lei ridurrebbe le quantità


----------



## omicron (1 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lavora tua sorella?
> Passa ore a cucinare, però gli altri mangiano tutto.
> Se dovessero iniziare ad avanzare, lei ridurrebbe le quantità


Si diciamo che lavora la mattina e a volte fa delle ore il pomeriggio 
Solo che lei è la prima che mangia tanto
Non hanno una regola


----------



## ologramma (1 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La mia ricetta è meno impegnativa.
> Mentre sono in forno si può ballare


mia moglie mentre le fa cuocere  vede la tv , si fanno da sole  nel mentre metti il pomodoro mozzarella e alice o un po di pasta di acciughe e pronte per mangiare  , nel forno devi calcolare il tempo , nel nostro caso puoi cuocerle prima  tutto l'altro lo puoi mettere dopo cioè una decina di minuti prima di mettere in tavola.


----------



## ologramma (1 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> È impegnativo, lavarle, tagliare, cucinarle con un buon sapore,senza usare condimenti che farebbero ingrassare.
> Si una accudimento


poco olio c'è già ,quindi  metti meno mozzarella  , poi anche volendo non credo che farebbe ingrassare io ne mangio una padellata  cosi anche mia moglie ma senza mozzarella


----------



## Varlam (1 Agosto 2022)

ll brutto è che non puoi/vuoi parlare con tua sorella , più che la dieta.

Neanche se gli parli con “il cuore in mano”? se gli fai capire che sei preoccupata per lei, se riesci a rimuovere ogni traccia di ostilità in te, gli fai comprendere che sei dalla sua parte e non la stai giudicando. Un tentativo fatto bene non riesci a farlo ? Perché in ogni caso dispiace vedere una persona cara che si fa del male, al di là del risentimento che provi.

Non è facile certo ,ma come dici tu, convinta lei poi figlio e marito seguiranno.

Poi servirebbe un dietologo capace, che ti insegni in qualche modo un nuovo stile di vita, non un talebano che ti prepara una dieta da fachiro, con risultati opposti al desiderato.


----------



## Varlam (1 Agosto 2022)

E basta con ste ricette , che stiamo producendo l' effetto contrario !


----------



## omicron (1 Agosto 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> ll brutto è che non puoi/vuoi parlare con tua sorella , più che la dieta.
> 
> Neanche se gli parli con “il cuore in mano”? se gli fai capire che sei preoccupata per lei, se riesci a rimuovere ogni traccia di ostilità in te, gli fai comprendere che sei dalla sua parte e non la stai giudicando. Un tentativo fatto bene non riesci a farlo ? Perché in ogni caso dispiace vedere una persona cara che si fa del male, al di là del risentimento che provi.
> 
> ...


Ma io non ho nessun risentimento verso di lei 
Se dico che ha dei difetti è perché li ha, non perché ho del risentimento 
È lei che non ha la minima apertura al dialogo


----------



## Varlam (1 Agosto 2022)

Boh , io ce l ho visto , magari pensavo a mia sorella : )
A maggior ragione provaci , se ti mostri preoccupata e non giudicante può smuovere.


----------



## Varlam (1 Agosto 2022)

E non parlare di difetti  , non aiuta.


----------



## danny (2 Agosto 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Purtroppo  devo darti ragione
> Ho un 'amica con bimba obesa a tre anni ma non ci sente e dice che è paffuta dovreste vederla amore na palla!!
> 
> fonzies merende ..


Mediamente gli italiani negli ultimi anni sono diventati un po' più pesanti.
Me ne accorgo qui in Corsica. I turisti francesi sono mediamente longilinei,  gli italiani si riconoscono invece perché hanno sempre qualche chilo di troppo anche da giovani.
Perché mangiano. 
Tanto, troppo. 
Mangiano e bevono.
Per quanto mi riguarda ognuno del suo fisico fa ciò che vuole.
Non direi nulla, pertanto. 
C'è il rischio in questi casi di offendere qualcuno.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si diciamo che lavora la mattina e a volte fa delle ore il pomeriggio
> Solo che lei è la prima che mangia tanto
> Non hanno una regola


Potresti invitarla a casa tua e cucinare sano ma gustoso. 
Per avvicinarla ad un nuovo tipo di cucina. 
Lei come si vede?


----------



## omicron (2 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Potresti invitarla a casa tua e cucinare sano ma gustoso.
> Per avvicinarla ad un nuovo tipo di cucina.
> Lei come si vede?


Lei dice di essere una cicciona
Ma guarda che mia sorella sa bene quello che dovrebbe fare per dimagrire e stare meglio
Perché aveva già iniziato a fare ginnastica e dieta prima del covid a causa della caviglia maciullata, solo che non lo vuole fare


----------



## omicron (2 Agosto 2022)

Comunque tutti vi siete fissati a voler far dimagrire mia sorella, quando io pensavo a mio nipote e non a lei


----------



## Vera (2 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Comunque tutti vi siete fissati a voler far dimagrire mia sorella, quando io pensavo a mio nipote e non a lei


Abbiamo capito che, anche se hai parlato per 3/4 di tua sorella, hai a cuore tuo nipote. 
Se bisogna rieducare l'alimentazione del piccolo bisogna partire da quella familiare. È tua sorella che cucina per lui.


----------



## omicron (2 Agosto 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Abbiamo capito che, anche se hai parlato per 3/4 di tua sorella, hai a cuore tuo nipote.
> Se bisogna rieducare l'alimentazione del piccolo bisogna partire da quella familiare. È tua sorella che cucina per lui.


no, lui cucina da solo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no, lui cucina da solo


Si fa da mangiare da solo???
Come mai?
Non mangiano tutti insieme?


----------



## omicron (2 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si fa da mangiare da solo???
> Come mai?
> Non mangiano tutti insieme?


mangiano insieme ma a lui piace cucinare e quando è solo si prepara di tutto, quando gli facevo ripetizioni lo scorso inverno, arrivai che si faceva le crepes con la nutella, alle 18 se ne era mangiate 4 "eh ma 2 si erano rotte" mi disse, ma te le sei mangiate lo stesso però  il suo cavallo di battaglia è la carbonara... loro ci mangiano in 3 dove si mangerebbe tranquillamente in 6/7


----------



## Varlam (2 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mangiano insieme ma a lui piace cucinare e quando è solo si prepara di tutto, quando gli facevo ripetizioni lo scorso inverno, arrivai che si faceva le crepes con la nutella, alle 18 se ne era mangiate 4 "eh ma 2 si erano rotte" mi disse, ma te le sei mangiate lo stesso però  il suo cavallo di battaglia è la carbonara... loro ci mangiano in 3 dove si mangerebbe tranquillamente in 6/7


Accetto inviti


----------



## omicron (2 Agosto 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Accetto inviti


ah senti loro


----------



## Ulisse (2 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mangiano insieme ma a lui piace cucinare e quando è solo si prepara di tutto, quando gli facevo ripetizioni lo scorso inverno, arrivai che si faceva le crepes con la nutella, alle 18 se ne era mangiate 4 "eh ma 2 si erano rotte" mi disse, ma te le sei mangiate lo stesso però  il suo cavallo di battaglia è la carbonara... loro ci mangiano in 3 dove si mangerebbe tranquillamente in 6/7


Inizierei con il regalargli una bella bilancia da cucina con annessa tabella orientativa delle calorie associate ai vari alimenti.
Da esperienza diretta, Il primo passo per dimagrire è iniziare a prendere consapevolezza che si mangiano porzioni esagerate.
Questo ancor prima di entrare nel merito di quale alimento è più dannoso di altri.

La pasta non va demonizzata e può essere tranquillamente mangiata ma non in quelle porzioni e non condita in quel modo.


----------



## omicron (2 Agosto 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Inizierei con il regalargli una bella bilancia da cucina con annessa tabella orientativa delle calorie associate ai vari alimenti.
> Da esperienza diretta, Il primo passo per dimagrire è iniziare a prendere consapevolezza che si mangiano porzioni esagerate.
> Questo ancor prima di entrare nel merito di quale alimento è più dannoso di altri.
> 
> La pasta non va demonizzata e può essere tranquillamente mangiata ma non in quelle porzioni e non condita in quel modo.


ma loro hanno ancora la dieta che aveva dato il nutrizionista, ci andavano tutti e 3, non è che non sanno, è che non vogliono


----------



## Vera (2 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no, lui cucina da solo


Ok. La spesa la fa tua sorella o la fa lui?


----------



## Ulisse (2 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma loro hanno ancora la dieta che aveva dato il nutrizionista, ci andavano tutti e 3, non è che non sanno, è che non vogliono


certo.
ma il regalo non è perchè non sanno ma per ricordargli che non sono sulla giusta strada.


----------



## omicron (2 Agosto 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Ok. La spesa la fa tua sorella o la fa lui?


la spesa la fa mio cognato


----------



## omicron (2 Agosto 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> certo.
> ma il regalo non è perchè non sanno ma per ricordargli che non sono sulla giusta strada.


non entrano dentro la doccia, vogliono cambiare doccia, a sentire loro è la doccia che si è ristretta non loro che si sono allargati


----------



## Angie17 (2 Agosto 2022)

Da quello che scrivi sembra che siano il tipo di persone a cui piace mangiare tanto, senza preoccuparsi molto delle conseguenze, e non delle persone che appena mangiano qualcosa ingrassano smodatamente, pur non esagerando. 
Probabilmente bisognerebbe cercare le motivazioni profonde che li portano ad esagerare e ovviamente non sei tu che puoi farlo. Comprendo la preoccupazione che hai soprattutto per il ragazzo, io lo feci per mio nipote. Quindi se ti senti di dover fare qualcosa, penso che sia giusto che tu lo faccia.
Ti scrivo una piccola citazione che è una grande verità:  "L'ingordigia è un rifugio emotivo: è il segno che qualcosa ci sta divorando."


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Comunque tutti vi siete fissati a voler far dimagrire mia sorella, quando io pensavo a mio nipote e non a lei


Ma cucina lei.
Uno mica dimagrisce facendo attività fisica (che fa sempre bene, per carità!) se l’alimentazione resta la stessa, dopo l’attività fisica si mangia di più. La cosa peggiore per i ragazzini sono le bibite, per gli adulti gli alcolici. Creano anche un rimbalzo glicemico che produce fame.


----------



## omicron (2 Agosto 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Da quello che scrivi sembra che siano il tipo di persone a cui piace mangiare tanto, senza preoccuparsi molto delle conseguenze, e non delle persone che appena mangiano qualcosa ingrassano smodatamente, pur non esagerando.
> Probabilmente bisognerebbe cercare le motivazioni profonde che li portano ad esagerare e ovviamente non sei tu che puoi farlo. Comprendo la preoccupazione che hai soprattutto per il ragazzo, io lo feci per mio nipote. Quindi se ti senti di dover fare qualcosa, penso che sia giusto che tu lo faccia.
> Ti scrivo una piccola citazione che è una grande verità:  "L'ingordigia è un rifugio emotivo: è il segno che qualcosa ci sta divorando."


A parole si preoccupano, nei fatti no, hanno tutti gli strumenti per fare tutto quello che vogliono, ma non lo fanno
mio nipote ad esempio quando mangia è vorace e non si sazia perchè mangia troppo velocemente, mia sorella poi lo tratta malissimo


----------



## omicron (2 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cucina lei.
> Uno mica dimagrisce facendo attività fisica (che fa sempre bene, per carità!) se l’alimentazione resta la stessa, dopo l’attività fisica si mangia di più. La cosa peggiore per i ragazzini sono le bibite, per gli adulti gli alcolici. Credo anche un rimbalzo glicemico che produce fame.


come ho scritto, cucina anche mio nipote, domenica mi ha fatto vedere anche il dolce che aveva fatto
la glicemia deve fare dei picchi assurdi tra biscotti, nutella, pane, pasta, dolci, ecc...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mangiano insieme ma a lui piace cucinare e quando è solo si prepara di tutto, quando gli facevo ripetizioni lo scorso inverno, arrivai che si faceva le crepes con la nutella, alle 18 se ne era mangiate 4 "eh ma 2 si erano rotte" mi disse, ma te le sei mangiate lo stesso però  il suo cavallo di battaglia è la carbonara... loro ci mangiano in 3 dove si mangerebbe tranquillamente in 6/7


Anch’io ho iniziato a cucinare a 5 anni. Però i pasti principali insieme contano.


----------



## omicron (2 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch’io ho iniziato a cucinare a 5 anni. Però i pasti principali insieme contano.


mio cognato a fine pasto prende il pane, la mortadella e la maionese e si fa svariati panini    questo perchè a lui non piace il dolce
ovviamente il figlio mangia con lui


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> come ho scritto, cucina anche mio nipote, domenica mi ha fatto vedere anche il dolce che aveva fatto
> la glicemia deve fare dei picchi assurdi tra biscotti, nutella, pane, pasta, dolci, ecc...


È una forma di autolesionismo. Ci vuole terapia, altro che buoni consigli.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mio cognato a fine pasto prende il pane, la mortadella e la maionese e si fa svariati panini    questo perchè a lui non piace il dolce
> ovviamente il figlio mangia con lui


Conoscevo una famiglia obesa, ma chi faceva impressione era il bambino di 10 anni che faceva i gradini uno alla volta, forse per la fatica, forse perché, per la pancia, non si vedeva i piedi.
Sembrava “costituzione“ poi li incrociai al supermercato. Avevano il carrello pieno di sacchetti di patatine surgelate pre fritte in confezioni da McDonald, non so se da 5 o 10 kg.
Le guardai . Mi dissero che l’altra verdura non piaceva al bambino.


----------



## omicron (2 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Conoscevo una famiglia obesa, ma chi faceva impressione era il bambino di 10 anni che faceva i gradini uno alla volta, forse per la fatica, forse perché, per la pancia, non si vedeva i piedi.
> Sembrava “costituzione“ poi li incrociai al supermercato. Avevano il carrello pieno di sacchetti di patatine surgelate pre fritte in confezioni da McDonald, non so se da 5 o 10 kg.
> Le guardai . Mi dissero che l’altra verdura non piaceva al bambino.


anche a mia figlia piacciono le patatine, ma con me mangia le verdure e la frutta 
anche mia sorella si lamenta che il figlio non mangia le verdure, lei non le ha mai mangiate, al marito non gliele prepara, il figlio è cresciuto non vedendo mai vegetali sulla tavola, ha iniziato a mangiare qualcosa grazie ai miei (che abitano al piano di sopra), ma aveva già 10 o 11 anni
la famiglia di cui racconti però non è che comprava, ad esempio, l'insalata, solo le patatine con la scusa del bambino e mangiavano tutti



Brunetta ha detto:


> È una forma di autolesionismo. Ci vuole terapia, altro che buoni consigli.


mia sorella non ne vuole sapere


----------



## Angie17 (2 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mio cognato a fine pasto prende il pane, la mortadella e la maionese e si fa svariati panini    questo perchè a lui non piace il dolce
> ovviamente il figlio mangia con lui


Credo che a questo punto bisogna cercare le motivazioni nel profondo che portano questa famiglia ad un comportamento  di questo tipo, il problema va risolto da dove parte in altro modo non sarebbe che un rimedio da "pannicelli caldi" e dopo un po' di tempo il problema si ripresenterebbe.  Però portarli a questo percorso è ancora più difficile, per scavare a fondo in se stessi servono delle grandi motivazioni personali.
Con mio nipote alla fine scoprimmo che il suo aumento di peso e la sua fame smodata erano cominciati in coincidenza con degli episodi di bullismo che si erano verificati a scuola e che lui non aveva mai avuto il coraggio di riportare.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> anche a mia figlia piacciono le patatine, ma con me mangia le verdure e la frutta
> anche mia sorella si lamenta che il figlio non mangia le verdure, lei non le ha mai mangiate, al marito non gliele prepara, il figlio è cresciuto non vedendo mai vegetali sulla tavola, ha iniziato a mangiare qualcosa grazie ai miei (che abitano al piano di sopra), ma aveva già 10 o 11 anni
> la famiglia di cui racconti però non è che comprava, ad esempio, l'insalata, solo le patatine con la scusa del bambino e mangiavano tutti
> 
> ...


Quasi sempre si rifiuta la terapia e si preferisce il fai-da-te sia con i carboidrati, sia con le bevande, sia con le benzodiazepine . Basta non mettere in discussione un assetto che, più è disfunzionale, più è solido.


----------



## omicron (2 Agosto 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Credo che a questo punto bisogna cercare le motivazioni nel profondo che portano questa famiglia ad un comportamento  di questo tipo, il problema va risolto da dove parte in altro modo non sarebbe che un rimedio da "pannicelli caldi" e dopo un po' di tempo il problema si ripresenterebbe.  Però portarli a questo percorso è ancora più difficile, per scavare a fondo in se stessi servono delle grandi motivazioni personali.
> Con mio nipote alla fine scoprimmo che il suo aumento di peso e la sua fame smodata erano cominciati in coincidenza con degli episodi di bullismo che si erano verificati a scuola e che lui non aveva mai avuto il coraggio di riportare.


mio cognato è in cura da anni per problemi suoi pregressi, quando lo psicologo gli ha detto di smettere gli psicofarmaci, ha sospeso lo psicologo   
mia sorella non vuole sentirne parlare né per sé né per il figlio


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Credo che a questo punto bisogna cercare le motivazioni nel profondo che portano questa famiglia ad un comportamento  di questo tipo, il problema va risolto da dove parte in altro modo non sarebbe che un rimedio da "pannicelli caldi" e dopo un po' di tempo il problema si ripresenterebbe.  Però portarli a questo percorso è ancora più difficile, per scavare a fondo in se stessi servono delle grandi motivazioni personali.
> Con mio nipote alla fine scoprimmo che il suo aumento di peso e la sua fame smodata erano cominciati in coincidenza con degli episodi di bullismo che si erano verificati a scuola e che lui non aveva mai avuto il coraggio di riportare.


Le vittime di bullismo (vero eh) sono vittime perché assumono quel ruolo per problematiche pregresse.
Ve la vedete Bebe Vio vittima?


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Lei dice di essere una cicciona
> Ma guarda che mia sorella sa bene quello che dovrebbe fare per dimagrire e stare meglio
> Perché aveva già iniziato a fare ginnastica e dieta prima del covid a causa della caviglia maciullata, solo che non lo vuole fare


 Lasciala stare, deve maturare


----------



## omicron (2 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lasciala stare, deve maturare


Ha 44 anni 
Comunque io non capisco, io per mia figlia cerco di fare il meglio e di darle degli insegnamenti, delle buone abitudini, lei no


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ha 44 anni
> Comunque io non capisco, io per mia figlia cerco di fare il meglio e di darle degli insegnamenti, delle buone abitudini, lei no


Anche con i bambini funzionano meglio gli esempi e le indicazioni in positivo.
Se ti riconosci con un problema simile e con difficoltà simili, forse, può partire un dialogo.


----------



## omicron (2 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche con i bambini funzionano meglio gli esempi e le indicazioni in positivo.
> Se ti riconosci con un problema simile e con difficoltà simili, forse, può partire un dialogo.


sinceramente per ora mia figlia mi sembra più "brava" di tanti altri bambini, mangia tranquillamente molte verdure che bambini più grandi non mangiano, ovviamente va spronata perchè di suo lei mangerebbe solo pasta, però ad esempio la figlia di mia cugina, che ha 13 anni anche lei, mangia solo la pasta, niente verdure se non occultate (tipo hamburger di verdure mischiate), non mangia carne, non mangia pesce... io alla mia riesco a farle assaggiare un po' di tutto, poi certo l'esempio fa tanto, visto che sulla nostra tavola le verdure ci sono sempre e si cerca di avere uno stile di vita sano
quindi non so proprio come fare a iniziare un dialogo
mesi fa mio nipote aveva avuto dei dolori addominali riconducibili ad un'appendicite, per qualche giorno ha mangiato regolare, poi il dolore è passato e ha ripreso a mangiare senza regola, l'unica speranza a questo punto è che vada operato


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sinceramente per ora mia figlia mi sembra più "brava" di tanti altri bambini, mangia tranquillamente molte verdure che bambini più grandi non mangiano, ovviamente va spronata perchè di suo lei mangerebbe solo pasta, però ad esempio la figlia di mia cugina, che ha 13 anni anche lei, mangia solo la pasta, niente verdure se non occultate (tipo hamburger di verdure mischiate), non mangia carne, non mangia pesce... io alla mia riesco a farle assaggiare un po' di tutto, poi certo l'esempio fa tanto, visto che sulla nostra tavola le verdure ci sono sempre e si cerca di avere uno stile di vita sano
> quindi non so proprio come fare a iniziare un dialogo
> mesi fa mio nipote aveva avuto dei dolori addominali riconducibili ad un'appendicite, per qualche giorno ha mangiato regolare, poi il dolore è passato e ha ripreso a mangiare senza regola, l'unica speranza a questo punto è che vada operato


Mi rendo conto.
Anche qui nel forum (in questo thread e altre volte nella stanzetta cucina) io ho condiviso ogni volta che ho sperimentato una nuova ricetta, semplice, dietetica e gustosa. Regolarmente qui, ma anche nel reale, mi hanno risposto che era banale o che loro la facevano migliore.
Questo accade perché, in Italia almeno, ognuno vuole accreditarsi, soprattutto a se stesso, come il miglior cuoco del mondo che non può imparare nulla. Invece io ringrazio il forum perché grazie a Iris (vecchia utente) ho imparato la pasta cacio e pepe che è diventata una mia specialità molto gradita. Però non è dietetica


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto.
> Anche qui nel forum (in questo thread e altre volte nella stanzetta cucina) io ho condiviso ogni volta che ho sperimentato una nuova ricetta, semplice, dietetica e gustosa. Regolarmente qui, ma anche nel reale, mi hanno risposto che era banale o che loro la facevano migliore.
> Questo accade perché, in Italia almeno, ognuno vuole accreditarsi, soprattutto a se stesso, come il miglior cuoco del mondo che non può imparare nulla. Invece io ringrazio il forum perché grazie a Iris (vecchia utente) ho imparato la pasta cacio e pepe che è diventata una mia specialità molto gradita. Però non è dietetica


Con me non avrai mai questo problema...in cucina sono una frana


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Con me non avrai mai questo problema...in cucina sono una frana


Ma io non sono una esperta. Faccio quello che piace a me, nel modo che piace a me e cercando di trovare modi semplici e dietetici.
Però ricevo sempre risposte tipo “Ah, ma le melanzane, i fagiolini, i peperoni, le zucchine ecc mi fanno schifo.“ oppure “Capito, ma sono più buone fritte” di qualsiasi cosa stia parlando. GaC!


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io non sono una esperta. Faccio quello che piace a me, nel modo che piace a me e cercando di trovare modi semplici e dietetici.
> Però ricevo sempre risposte tipo “Ah, ma le melanzane, i fagiolini, i peperoni, le zucchine ecc mi fanno schifo.“ oppure “Capito, ma sono più buone fritte” di qualsiasi cosa stia parlando. GaC!


Te non hai idea di con chi stai parlando....io e i fornelli ci guardiamo in cagnesco... è una cosa che non sopporto...da quando ho le bimbe mi tocca per forza ma tipo in questi giorni che sono sola sto andando avanti a schifezze che non hanno bisogno di essere cucinate...mi sto sfogando


----------



## Marjanna (2 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto.
> Anche qui nel forum (in questo thread e altre volte nella stanzetta cucina) io ho condiviso ogni volta che ho sperimentato una nuova ricetta, semplice, dietetica e gustosa. Regolarmente qui, ma anche nel reale, mi hanno risposto che era banale o che loro la facevano migliore.
> Questo accade perché, in Italia almeno, ognuno vuole accreditarsi, soprattutto a se stesso, come il miglior cuoco del mondo che non può imparare nulla. Invece io ringrazio il forum perché grazie a Iris (vecchia utente) ho imparato la pasta cacio e pepe che è diventata una mia specialità molto gradita. Però non è dietetica


La migliore è solo una


----------



## Varlam (2 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto.
> Anche qui nel forum (in questo thread e altre volte nella stanzetta cucina) io ho condiviso ogni volta che ho sperimentato una nuova ricetta, semplice, dietetica e gustosa. Regolarmente qui, ma anche nel reale, mi hanno risposto che era banale o che loro la facevano migliore.
> Questo accade perché, in Italia almeno, ognuno vuole accreditarsi, soprattutto a se stesso, come il miglior cuoco del mondo che non può imparare nulla. Invece io ringrazio il forum perché grazie a Iris (vecchia utente) ho imparato la pasta cacio e pepe che è diventata una mia specialità molto gradita. Però non è dietetica


Ok , mi hai convinto. 
Cosa c è per cena ?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La migliore è solo una


Ho mangiato una volta in quel ristorante.
Ho vomitato tutta la notte.


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho mangiato una volta in quel ristorante.
> Ho vomitato tutta la notte.


Se vede la ricetta la sorella di Omicron la fa subito


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Ok , mi hai convinto.
> Cosa c è per cena ?


Stasera leggera: tartare e insalata mista. Tutto a freddo


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Se vede la ricetta la sorella di Omicron la fa subito


Avevo mangiato la coda alla vaccinara.
Il pollo lo sanno cucinare tutti, infatti è la salvezza in qualsiasi parte del mondo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stasera leggera: tartare e insalata mista. Tutto a freddo


Buonissima la tartare...di quella sono ghiotta!!!...dimmi un po' come farla che questo mi interessa


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevo mangiato la coda alla vaccinara.
> Il pollo lo sanno cucinare tutti, infatti è la salvezza in qualsiasi parte del mondo.


Che schifo...non l'ho mai mangiata ma solo a parlarne mi viene il vomito


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Buonissima la tartare...di quella sono ghiotta!!!...dimmi un po' come farla che questo mi interessa


Ovviamente la carne non la taglio a coltello, la prendo pronta al supermercato.
La condisco, in questo ordine, con sale e limone, poi aggiungo, a seconda della ispirazione della giornata, aglio e prezzemolo, oppure cipolline sottaceto, capperi e cetriolini tutti tritati, alla fine un filo di olio extravergine.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Che schifo...non l'ho mai mangiata ma solo a parlarne mi viene il vomito


È come uno spezzatino, viene cucinata in umido bianco, quindi soffritto di cipolla, carote e tanto sedano, sfumato il vino bianco e poi acqua un po’ alla volta fino a cottura.
Ma non ho vomitato per quella, a pranzo avevo mangiato in piazza Navona una insalata mista con funghi  champignon crudi, affettati sottili. Quando sono arrivata alla fine ho visto una larvetta viva (per i milanesi cagnotto). Mi si è chiuso lo stomaco. Ma ho voluto sfidarlo mangiando a cena dalla Sora Lella. Mai sfidare lo stomaco.


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovviamente la carne non la taglio a coltello, la prendo pronta al supermercato.
> La condisco, in questo ordine, con sale e limone, poi aggiungo, a seconda della ispirazione della giornata, aglio e prezzemolo, oppure cipolline sottaceto, capperi e cetriolini tutti tritati, alla fine un filo di olio extravergine.


Ma tutta la roba la metti sopra o la rimpasti con la carne?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma tutta la roba la metti sopra o la rimpasti con la carne?


Sale, aglio e prezzemolo dentro, non impastando però, si rovina oltre che contaminare la carne cruda, percio con la forchetta aro un po’ la tartare, invece i sottaceti solo sopra.


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sale, aglio e prezzemolo dentro, non impastando però, si rovina oltre che contaminare la carne cruda, percio con la forchetta aro un po’ la tartare, invece i sottaceti solo sopra.


Grazie....oggi me la compro


----------



## ologramma (2 Agosto 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Mediamente gli italiani negli ultimi anni sono diventati un po' più pesanti.
> Me ne accorgo qui in Corsica. I turisti francesi sono mediamente longilinei,  gli italiani si riconoscono invece perché hanno sempre qualche chilo di troppo anche da giovani.
> Perché mangiano.
> Tanto, troppo.
> ...


Io ho visto dove ero in vacanza ragazze con un corpo per non dire con il resto ,abbondante ,di longilinee le ricordo poco perché  rare


----------



## Marjanna (2 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho mangiato una volta in quel ristorante.
> Ho vomitato tutta la notte.


Mi hai turbata. Lo sai vero?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi hai turbata. Lo sai vero?


Ero più turbata io.
Ero in un residence con mia madre e al mattino non ricordavo tutte le volte che avevo vomitato. 
Però mi sono ripresa in fretta. Due giorni dopo ero al ristorante con persone di cui ho parlato.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ero più turbata io.
> Ero in un residence con mia madre e al mattino non ricordavo tutte le volte che avevo vomitato.
> Però mi sono ripresa in fretta. Due giorni dopo ero al ristorante con persone di cui ho parlato.


Cavolo, ma era stata male anche tua mamma o solo tu?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Cavolo, ma era stata male anche tua mamma o solo tu?


Mia mamma non aveva mangiato né l’insalata, né la coda alla vaccinara, anzi alla sera non aveva proprio mangiato.
Però non ricordo cosa aveva mangiato a pranzo. Accidenti perdo i colpi, sono passati solo 47 anni.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mia mamma non aveva mangiato né l’insalata, né la coda alla vaccinara, anzi alla sera non aveva proprio mangiato.
> Però non ricordo cosa aveva mangiato a pranzo. Accidenti perdo i colpi, sono passati solo 47 anni.


Vedi era stato il pranzo allora, tua mamma si era sentita piena. Non ha mangiato e non ha vomitato.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Vedi era stato il pranzo allora, tua mamma si era sentita piena. Non ha mangiato e non ha vomitato.


Sì. Era per i cagnotti. 
Però la coda alla vaccinara non mi era sembrata particolarmente buona. La particolarità è che il pezzo contiene tessuto connettivo e quindi fa un po’ effetto cotechino come consistenza.
Non l’ho più mangiato, ma ho un ricordo molto vivo dei sapori.
Ho un ricordo meraviglioso del ravioli mangiati al ristorante Al Cambio di Torino. Avevo 10 anni.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Era per i cagnotti.
> Però la coda alla vaccinara non mi era sembrata particolarmente buona. La particolarità è che il pezzo contiene tessuto connettivo e quindi fa un po’ effetto cotechino come consistenza.
> Non l’ho più mangiato, ma ho un ricordo molto vivo dei sapori.
> Ho un ricordo meraviglioso del ravioli mangiati al ristorante Al Cambio di Torino. Avevo 10 anni.


ma i cagnotti non sono larve?


----------



## Angie17 (2 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mia mamma non aveva mangiato né l’insalata, né la coda alla vaccinara, anzi alla sera non aveva proprio mangiato.
> Però non ricordo cosa aveva mangiato a pranzo. Accidenti perdo i colpi, sono passati solo 47 anni.


Comunque hai sfidato la sorte eh.. Piazza Navona, Trastevere, Isola Tiberina sono tra i peggiori posti in cui si possa mangiare a Roma , (come tutti i posti turistici) se ti spostavi di poco al Ghetto/Portico d'Ottavia  avresti mangiato meglio..


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> ma i cagnotti non sono larve?


Sì. Penso che fossero quelle tipiche dei funghi.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Comunque hai sfidato la sorte eh.. Piazza Navona, Trastevere, Isola Tiberina sono tra i peggiori posti in cui si possa mangiare a Roma , (come tutti i posti turistici) se ti spostavi di poco al Ghetto/Portico d'Ottavia  avresti mangiato meglio..


Le volte successive ho girato di più.
Mia madre ci teneva a godere il “centro“.


----------



## ologramma (2 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevo mangiato la coda alla vaccinara.
> Il pollo lo sanno cucinare tutti, infatti è la salvezza in qualsiasi parte del mondo.


sicuro che sia stata la coda alla vaccinara?
la signora so che la faceva  bene per non dire benissimo , ora che mi ci fai pensare la mangiavo spesso a casa  poi sposato qualche volta l'ha fatta mia molgie egualmente buona perchè consigliata da mia madre , ora se la mangio a mezzogiorno bene se no ho dei problemi nel digerirla .
Ricordo di una mangiata colossale  in un agriturismo nelle campagne romane , di tuto e di più  non volevo altro ma a mezzanotte arrivò con un piatto fumante di coda alla vaccinara , be uno spazietto l'ho trovato , per digerire il tutto penso che lo abbia fatto nell'arco del giorno dopo  , altri tempi


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> sicuro che sia stata la coda alla vaccinara?
> la signora so che la faceva  bene per non dire benissimo , ora che mi ci fai pensare la mangiavo spesso a casa  poi sposato qualche volta l'ha fatta mia molgie egualmente buona perchè consigliata da mia madre , ora se la mangio a mezzogiorno bene se no ho dei problemi nel digerirla .
> Ricordo di una mangiata colossale  in un agriturismo nelle campagne romane , di tuto e di più  non volevo altro ma a mezzanotte arrivò con un piatto fumante di coda alla vaccinara , be uno spazietto l'ho trovato , per digerire il tutto penso che lo abbia fatto nell'arco del giorno dopo  , altri tempi


Ho spiegato che la ragione era stata un’altra.


----------



## ologramma (2 Agosto 2022)

devo legge tutto


----------



## perplesso (2 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> come ho scritto, cucina anche mio nipote, domenica mi ha fatto vedere anche il dolce che aveva fatto
> la glicemia deve fare dei picchi assurdi tra biscotti, nutella, pane, pasta, dolci, ecc...


potrebbe stimolarlo un'esperienza da militare.   ha l'età in cui è abbastanza facile intripparsi per Comsubin, Tuscania, Col Moschin, 17° Stormo etc...

un ragazzino che sa già fare la carbonara ed i dolci, direi che ha un mestiere in tasca.    se riuscite a fargli trovare un equilibrio è fatta.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Penso che fossero quelle tipiche dei funghi.


Azz... ma se le ha viste le ha mangiate? perchè quelle dei funghi che ho presente io son proprio piccole e bianche, non so se in cottura si vedano ancora


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Azz... ma se le ha viste le ha mangiate? perchè quelle dei funghi che ho presente io son proprio piccole e bianche, non so se in cottura si vedano ancora


Le ho viste alla fine della insalata. I funghi erano crudi.


----------



## omicron (2 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> potrebbe stimolarlo un'esperienza da militare.   ha l'età in cui è abbastanza facile intripparsi per Comsubin, Tuscania, Col Moschin, 17° Stormo etc...
> 
> un ragazzino che sa già fare la carbonara ed i dolci, direi che ha un mestiere in tasca.    se riuscite a fargli trovare un equilibrio è fatta.


Mia sorella vuole mandarlo all’alberghiero


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mia sorella vuole mandarlo all’alberghiero


In mezzo al cibo tutta la vita.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le ho viste alla fine della insalata. I funghi erano crudi.


Brutta esperienza. Spero non abbiate pagato almeno.


----------



## omicron (2 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In mezzo al cibo tutta la vita.


Già


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Brutta esperienza. Spero non abbiate pagato almeno.


Signore. Credo che mia madre abbia pagato, non mi ricordo.
I soldi li dimentico dopo mezz’ora.


----------



## perplesso (2 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mia sorella vuole mandarlo all’alberghiero


il talento parrebbe esserci.    la scelta ha una sua ragionevolezza.   o pensi che si mangi anche i cameragni di corso?


----------



## omicron (2 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> il talento parrebbe esserci.    la scelta ha una sua ragionevolezza.   o pensi che si mangi anche i cameragni di corso?


La scuola dovrebbe sceglierla lui
Non la madre per metterlo in convitto e toglierselo dai piedi


----------



## perplesso (2 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> La scuola dovrebbe sceglierla lui
> Non la madre per metterlo in convitto e toglierselo dai piedi


ripeto che un tredicenne che sa cucinare ha un talento che va coltivato.    in ogni caso, da brava zia puoi sempre chiedergli cosa gli piacerebbe fare da grande


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> La scuola dovrebbe sceglierla lui
> Non la madre per metterlo in convitto e toglierselo dai piedi


Lo fa per non costringerti a dargli ancora ripetizioni.


----------



## omicron (2 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ripeto che un tredicenne che sa cucinare ha un talento che va coltivato.    in ogni caso, da brava zia puoi sempre chiedergli cosa gli piacerebbe fare da grande


Lui ripete quello che dice sua madre 




Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo fa per non costringerti a dargli ancora ripetizioni.


Dubito


----------



## perplesso (2 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Lui ripete quello che dice sua madre
> 
> 
> 
> Dubito


dovrebbe ripetere quello che dici te?


----------



## omicron (2 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> dovrebbe ripetere quello che dici te?


Dovrebbe pensare con la sua testa


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Dovrebbe pensare con la sua testa


Ha 13 anni. È ancora piccolo.


----------



## Jacaranda (2 Agosto 2022)

I miei figli  amano profondamente il cibo. Come lo amo io. Vanno in estasi culinaria e a me piace cucinare cose buone per farli felici. E’ un momento conviviale e non consolatorio, ma non si eccede mai. Non compro bibite gassate e snack spazzatura. Li ho iscritti ad attivita’ sportive anche se ne avrebbero fatto volentieri a meno, ma a questa eta’ non fare sport influisce sulla loro crescita. Io faccio molto sport perche’ per quel che mangio, altrimenti sarei una botte. 
Preferisco muovermi e magnare piuttosto che vivere una dieta di stenti per stare sul divano.
Omicron, io cercherei di convincere tua sorella a far fare attivita’ a suo figlio oltre che a preparargli cibi sani. E’ in fase di sviluppo..lo deve tutelare. E’ tua sorella, dovrebbe capire la tua buona fede.


----------



## omicron (2 Agosto 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> I miei figli  amano profondamente il cibo. Come lo amo io. Vanno in estasi culinaria e a me piace cucinare cose buone per farli felici. E’ un momento conviviale e non consolatorio, ma non si eccede mai. Non compro bibite gassate e snack spazzatura. Li ho iscritti ad attivita’ sportive anche se ne avrebbero fatto volentieri a meno, ma a questa eta’ non fare sport influisce sulla loro crescita. Io faccio molto sport perche’ per quel che mangio, altrimenti sarei una botte.
> Preferisco muovermi e magnare piuttosto che vivere una dieta di stenti per stare sul divano.
> Omicron, io cercherei di convincere tua sorella a far fare attivita’ a suo figlio oltre che a preparargli cibi sani. E’ in fase di sviluppo..lo deve tutelare. E’ tua sorella, dovrebbe capire la tua buona fede.


Ma infatti io pensavo proprio di proporle uno sport
Ma lei deve fare l’alternativa è il figlio fa judo, solo che è stato due anni fermo e già era sovrappeso 
Con il solo judo non va da nessuna parte
Spero di riuscire a parlarne 
Lei è un muro 
Stamattina non le stava bene neanche l’ortopedico che mi ha consigliato il fisioterapista 
Nonostante lei di piedi piatti non sappia nulla


----------



## tommy61 (2 Agosto 2022)

Le arti marziali se una persona non è predisposta sono una perdita di tempo da giovane l ho praticata non fa perdere peso.l unica cosa che consiglio è un po' di atletica come nuoto , corsa. Io avevo la figlia grande che da ragazzina era un po' cicciottella con un po' di nuoto voga e una dieta bilanciata oggi a quasi trent'anni pesa al massimo sessanta chili


----------



## omicron (2 Agosto 2022)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Le arti marziali se una persona non è predisposta sono una perdita di tempo da giovane l ho praticata non fa perdere peso.l unica cosa che consiglio è un po' di atletica come nuoto , corsa. Io avevo la figlia grande che da ragazzina era un po' cicciottella con un po' di nuoto voga e una dieta bilanciata oggi a quasi trent'anni pesa al massimo sessanta chili


Ma infatti è quello che dico io, il ragazzino deve consumare


----------



## omicron (12 Agosto 2022)

Rieccomi… allora…
A gennaio devo decidere in quale scuola elementare iscrivere mia figlia, fino a qualche mese fa il pensiero era rivolto a quella che ho frequentato io, per varie comodità: è vicino a casa dei miei (sono circa 300 mt), così che loro potrebbero prenderla all’uscita (qualcuno mi spieghi perché gli orari delle scuole non si conciliano mai con quelli del lavoro), potrebbero farla mangiare con calma poi passerei io a prenderla per portarla al dopo scuola (tra l’altro nello stesso stabile farebbe anche sport),
Ci sono altre due scuole che sarebbero comode, una è vicino casa mia, mia nipote a settembre inizierà li, e mia figlia potrebbe prenderla mia cognata o mia suocera quando prendono l’altra, e sennò la scuola che è vicina al mio ufficio, così che io potrei prenderla e portarla a casa
però qui ci sarebbe la criticità del pranzo, perché a quel punto io prima delle 13.30 non sarei a casa, mio marito rientra al lavoro alle 14 e per le 15 essere al dopo scuola e poi io in ufficio diventerebbe una corsa contro il tempo
I dubbi sono iniziati sabato sera quando mia sorella e mia cugina si sono messe a criticare pesantemente la scuola che ho frequentato io (e che ha frequentato anche mio nipote), in quanto sono cambiati tutti gli insegnati e i nuovi che sono arrivati pare che siano impreparati e inadatti all’insegnamento a bambini piccoli
Siccome alle elementari si piantano le basi (e vedendo come mio nipote con due anni di dad abbia lacune infinite), ci siamo trovati a non sapere più bene come conciliare il tutto almeno per i prossimi 5 anni, però a me sono sorti anche dei dubbi
Su mia sorella
Mia sorella si può definire senza paura di sbagliare come una stronza egoista e menefreghista, quando fa qualcosa ha sempre un secondo fine (tralascio le varie inculate che ha cercato di rifilarmi e i dispetti che se può fare, fa. nonostante  abbia 44 anni), siccome spesso sembra che mia figlia a casa dei miei le dia fastidio (lei abita al piano di sotto), con uscite della serie “ma te sei sempre qui? A casa tua non ci stai mai?” Sono sempre più convinta che lei prema affinché io mandi mia figlia in un’altra scuola per non averla li e poter sfruttare i miei senza problemi, senza pensare al fatto che per i miei genitori togliere di botto la nipote sarebbe solo un dispiacere

come faccio a verificare seriamente la validità di una scuola? Intanto ho chiesto a mia cugina (che per lavoro vede mezzo mondo ogni giorno), se può aiutarmi a sincerarsi di questa cosa


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Rieccomi… allora…
> A gennaio devo decidere in quale scuola elementare iscrivere mia figlia, fino a qualche mese fa il pensiero era rivolto a quella che ho frequentato io, per varie comodità: è vicino a casa dei miei (sono circa 300 mt), così che loro potrebbero prenderla all’uscita (qualcuno mi spieghi perché gli orari delle scuole non si conciliano mai con quelli del lavoro), potrebbero farla mangiare con calma poi passerei io a prenderla per portarla al dopo scuola (tra l’altro nello stesso stabile farebbe anche sport),
> Ci sono altre due scuole che sarebbero comode, una è vicino casa mia, mia nipote a settembre inizierà li, e mia figlia potrebbe prenderla mia cognata o mia suocera quando prendono l’altra, e sennò la scuola che è vicina al mio ufficio, così che io potrei prenderla e portarla a casa
> però qui ci sarebbe la criticità del pranzo, perché a quel punto io prima delle 13.30 non sarei a casa, mio marito rientra al lavoro alle 14 e per le 15 essere al dopo scuola e poi io in ufficio diventerebbe una corsa contro il tempo
> ...


Intanto potresti chiedere il tempo pieno e se siete un buon gruppo di genitori devono istituirlo. L’unico possibile impedimento è la mancanza di locali idonei. Ma dato che stai parlando non di questo anno scolastico, ma il successivo, il comune è tenuto ad approntare i locali mensa.


----------



## omicron (12 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intanto potresti chiedere il tempo pieno e se siete un buon gruppo di genitori devono istituirlo. L’unico possibile impedimento è la mancanza di locali idonei. Ma dato che stai parlando non di questo anno scolastico, ma il successivo, il comune è tenuto ad approntare i locali mensa.


Non lo fanno il tempo pieno, fanno un rientro alla settimana ed escono alle 15 invece che alle 13, che a dirla tutta crea ancora più criticità 
In più qui tutti si lamentano ma gli va bene, tempo fa volevano istituire un pre-scuola, erano circa 2€ a settimana, si sono rifiutati perché non volevano spendere, il che vuol dire che non ne hanno bisogno
In più il comune ha ricevuto dei finanziamenti europei e sta facendo dei lavori di efficientamento energetico ma i locali mensa non rientrano nel finanziamento quindi non li faranno
Non solo, la scuola che ho vicino all’ufficio, in previsione di questi lavori, avrà dei bambini spostati in un altro stabile (ovviamente non si sa per quanto tempo), stabile che si trova nel centro storico quindi anche scomodissimo da raggiungere


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non lo fanno il tempo pieno, fanno un rientro alla settimana ed escono alle 15 invece che alle 13, che a dirla tutta crea ancora più criticità
> In più qui tutti si lamentano ma gli va bene, tempo fa volevano istituire un pre-scuola, erano circa 2€ a settimana, si sono rifiutati perché non volevano spendere, il che vuol dire che non ne hanno bisogno
> In più il comune ha ricevuto dei finanziamenti europei e sta facendo dei lavori di efficientamento energetico ma i locali mensa non rientrano nel finanziamento quindi non li faranno
> Non solo, la scuola che ho vicino all’ufficio, in previsione di questi lavori, avrà dei bambini spostati in un altro stabile (ovviamente non si sa per quanto tempo), stabile che si trova nel centro storico quindi anche scomodissimo da raggiungere


È obbligo di legge istituire il tempo pieno se ci sono le richieste.


----------



## omicron (12 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È obbligo di legge istituire il tempo pieno se ci sono le richieste.


Posso provare ad informarmi ma se in questi anni non lo hanno mai istituito direi che le richieste  non ci sono 
Ma il tempo pieno non è il mio problema, anzi, il tempo pieno sarebbe un problema in più


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Posso provare ad informarmi ma se in questi anni non lo hanno mai istituito direi che le richieste  non ci sono
> Ma il tempo pieno non è il mio problema, anzi, il tempo pieno sarebbe un problema in più


Se non ti interessa è un altro discorso.
Probabilmente la rete famigliare è efficiente e nessuno sente la mancanza. Però poi parli di doposcuola.


----------



## omicron (12 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non ti interessa è un altro discorso.
> Probabilmente la rete famigliare è efficiente e nessuno sente la mancanza. Però poi parli di doposcuola.


Qui fanno un rientro ma fanno lezione e lo fanno solo per avere il sabato libero, la scuola non ha intenzione di pensare ad un tempo lungo per far studiare i bambini, per questo parlo di dopo scuola, perché qui l’organizzazione è sempre stata privata, di pubblico non c’è nulla e come ho detto, a nessuno interessa, ogni anno ne parlano ma poi non fanno niente, anche il pre scuola sarebbe stato privato infatti sarebbe stato a pagamento 
Io non vivo a Milano e neanche in Lombardia e ai comuni non gliene importa niente di simili servizi perché tanto ci sono quelli privati


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Qui fanno un rientro ma fanno lezione e lo fanno solo per avere il sabato libero, la scuola non ha intenzione di pensare ad un tempo lungo per far studiare i bambini, per questo parlo di dopo scuola, perché qui l’organizzazione è sempre stata privata, di pubblico non c’è nulla e come ho detto, a nessuno interessa, ogni anno ne parlano ma poi non fanno niente, anche il pre scuola sarebbe stato privato infatti sarebbe stato a pagamento
> Io non vivo a Milano e neanche in Lombardia e ai comuni non gliene importa niente di simili servizi perché tanto ci sono quelli privati


Dipende dai cittadini.
Può essere più conveniente dare lavoro ai privati o accontentare i cittadini.
Però il tempo pieno si scontra con l’idea di famiglia di molti.


----------



## omicron (12 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dai cittadini.
> Può essere più conveniente dare lavoro ai privati o accontentare i cittadini.
> Però il tempo pieno si scontra con l’idea di famiglia di molti.


Si scontra con la voglia di maestri e professori spesso


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si scontra con la voglia di maestri e professori spesso


Non c’entrano niente. Dipende dalle iscrizioni.
Poi è vero che non vengono dati insegnanti in numero sufficiente. Ma lo Stato ha l’obbligo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Qui fanno un rientro ma fanno lezione e lo fanno solo per avere il sabato libero, la scuola non ha intenzione di pensare ad un tempo lungo per far studiare i bambini, per questo parlo di dopo scuola, perché qui l’organizzazione è sempre stata privata, di pubblico non c’è nulla e come ho detto, a nessuno interessa, ogni anno ne parlano ma poi non fanno niente, anche il pre scuola sarebbe stato privato infatti sarebbe stato a pagamento
> Io non vivo a Milano e neanche in Lombardia e ai comuni non gliene importa niente di simili servizi perché tanto ci sono quelli privati


I miei figli andavano a scuola fino alle 16.30...dal lunedì al venerdì...
E ovviamente non il sabato...
Credevo che il monte ore fosse identico per tutte le scuole...(ovviamente di pari grado)...


----------



## omicron (12 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non c’entrano niente. Dipende dalle iscrizioni.
> Poi è vero che non vengono dati insegnanti in numero sufficiente. Ma lo Stato ha l’obbligo.


Qui tutte le scuole hanno la sala mensa ma fanno solo un rientro settimanale e per fare lezione non per fare doposcuola 
Inoltre non so da te ma qui la scuola è del comune che gestisce trasporto e mensa mentre professori e maestri sono gestiti dall’istituto comprensivo
Se i professori non danno disponibilità o non ci sono o non li assumono o altro, il doposcuola non lo fanno


----------



## omicron (12 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> I miei figli andavano a scuola fino alle 16.30...dal lunedì al venerdì...
> E ovviamente non il sabato...
> Credevo che il monte ore fosse identico per tutte le scuole...(ovviamente di pari grado)...


Io so che hanno un minimo di giorni di scuola da fare, alle medie escono alle 14.30, per dire, per stare a casa il sabato
Ma l’uscita alle 16.30 mi metterebbe seriamente in crisi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io so che hanno un minimo di giorni di scuola da fare, alle medie escono alle 14.30, per dire, per stare a casa il sabato
> Ma l’uscita alle 16.30 mi metterebbe seriamente in crisi


A me qualsiasi uscita mi avrebbe messo in crisi...per anni lavoravo full time a Milano...
Adesso va meglio...sono su turni...sempre a Milano...e anche così mi serviva sempre qualcuno per o portarli o riprenderli o entrambi...


----------



## omicron (12 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> A me qualsiasi uscita mi avrebbe messo in crisi...per anni lavoravo full time a Milano...
> Adesso va meglio...sono su turni...sempre a Milano...e anche così mi serviva sempre qualcuno per o portarli o riprenderli o entrambi...


Io non capirò mai perché gli orari di scuola non si conciliano mai con quelli del lavoro


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io non capirò mai perché gli orari di scuola non si conciliano mai con quelli del lavoro


Sarebbe impossibile.....le aziende ormai restano aperte più di 8 ore...e nella zona del milanese la maggior parte delle persone fa il pendolare ..


----------



## omicron (12 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sarebbe impossibile.....le aziende ormai restano aperte più di 8 ore...e nella zona del milanese la maggior parte delle persone fa il pendolare ..


Ok ma anche chi lavora in fabbrica, comunque esce alle 17, chi lavora in ufficio alle 19, quando i ragazzi sono più grandi si gestiscono anche da soli per un po’ ma quando sono piccoli è un problema al quale non pensa mai nessuno, neanche per i trasporti


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ok ma anche chi lavora in fabbrica, comunque esce alle 17, chi lavora in ufficio alle 19, quando i ragazzi sono più grandi si gestiscono anche da soli per un po’ ma quando sono piccoli è un problema al quale non pensa mai nessuno, neanche per i trasporti


Si se lavori in fabbrica in paese altrimenti hai un ora o anche più di trasporto ..
C è gente che viene a lavorare a Milano da Pavia Brescia Bergamo...Piacenza...(tutti conosciuti...non sono esempi a cazzo)...
Io lo dirò per sempre...santi nonni (i miei genitori)che mi hanno aiutato tantissimo....


----------



## omicron (12 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si se lavori in fabbrica in paese altrimenti hai un ora o anche più di trasporto ..
> C è gente che viene a lavorare a Milano da Pavia Brescia Bergamo...Piacenza...(tutti conosciuti...non sono esempi a cazzo)...
> Io lo dirò per sempre...santi nonni (i miei genitori)che mi hanno aiutato tantissimo....


Si sì lo so, l’anno scorso al mare c’era una nonna col nipote, diceva che la figlia si faceva più di un’ora di macchina per andare a milano
Ma la mia amica che vive in Abruzzo e non ha l’aiuto della famiglia, sta messa a pecora, lavora a 20km da casa e lei ed il marito fanno i salti mortali


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si sì lo so, l’anno scorso al mare c’era una nonna col nipote, diceva che la figlia si faceva più di un’ora di macchina per andare a milano
> Ma la mia amica che vive in Abruzzo e non ha l’aiuto della famiglia, sta messa a pecora, lavora a 20km da casa e lei ed il marito fanno i salti mortali


Certo se non hai nessuno...fai i salti mortali...
Però anche se fai il pendolare e hai cmq aiuti...li fai....
Onestamente ho fatto anni a stare fuori 12/13 ore al giorno...se tornassi indietro non credo lo rifarei ..


----------



## omicron (12 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo se non hai nessuno...fai i salti mortali...
> Però anche se fai il pendolare e hai cmq aiuti...li fai....
> Onestamente ho fatto anni a stare fuori 12/13 ore al giorno...se tornassi indietro non credo lo rifarei ..


Anche io lo facevo ma non avevo figli  ora infatti lavoro vicino a casa


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Anche io lo facevo ma non avevo figli  ora infatti lavoro vicino a casa


Io lavoro tuttora a Milano....
L ho fatto fino a un 8 anni fa...una vita non di corsa di più...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Qui tutte le scuole hanno la sala mensa ma fanno solo un rientro settimanale e per fare lezione non per fare doposcuola
> Inoltre non so da te ma qui la scuola è del comune che gestisce trasporto e mensa mentre professori e maestri sono gestiti dall’istituto comprensivo
> Se i professori non danno disponibilità o non ci sono o non li assumono o altro, il doposcuola non lo fanno


Resta convinta.


----------



## omicron (12 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Resta convinta.


Non è che aspettavano me eh…


----------



## omicron (9 Settembre 2022)

oggi abbiamo scoperto che una bambina ha cambiato scuola per non essere in classe con mia nipote, sostiene che la bullizzi, mia cognata ha chiamato l'altra mamma che le ha detto "tua figlia è una testa di cazzo" ovviamente mia cognata si è risentita, ha iniziato a chiedere in giro se davvero la figlia fosse come la descrivono (da notare che le sono già capitati episodi simili a scuola, le maestre le hanno detto che la bambina ha un carattere dominante e che cerca sempre bambine remissive, ad una festa si è trovata davanti una mamma che la brontolava perchè trattava male gli altri, ecc...), quelli del campo estivo le hanno detto che effettivamente la bambina ha dei modi a volte duri e bruschi e che qualche altro bambino può risentirsi per come si rivolge
lei ha liquidato tutto dicendo che se gli altri sono permalosi e si fanno mettere i piedi in testa non è colpa di sua figlia che è una bambina normale
piccoli bulli crescono


----------



## patroclo (9 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> oggi abbiamo scoperto che una bambina ha cambiato scuola per non essere in classe con mia nipote, sostiene che la bullizzi, mia cognata ha chiamato l'altra mamma che le ha detto "tua figlia è una testa di cazzo" ovviamente mia cognata si è risentita, ha iniziato a chiedere in giro se davvero la figlia fosse come la descrivono (da notare che le sono già capitati episodi simili a scuola, le maestre le hanno detto che la bambina ha un carattere dominante e che cerca sempre bambine remissive, ad una festa si è trovata davanti una mamma che la brontolava perchè trattava male gli altri, ecc...), quelli del campo estivo le hanno detto che effettivamente la bambina ha dei modi a volte duri e bruschi e che qualche altro bambino può risentirsi per come si rivolge
> lei ha liquidato tutto dicendo che se gli altri sono permalosi e si fanno mettere i piedi in testa non è colpa di sua figlia che è una bambina normale
> piccoli bulli crescono


*"Se allevi conigli non puoi pretendere leoni" (cit.)*
Che mondo di merda ...**


----------



## omicron (9 Settembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> *"Se allevi conigli non puoi pretendere leoni" (cit.)*
> Che mondo di merda ...**


mia nipote non la alleva nessuno, è abbandonata tranne che per fare selfie da postare


----------



## patroclo (9 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mia nipote non la alleva nessuno, è abbandonata tranne che per fare selfie da postare


Quello che ho riportato era il commento di un carabiniere, commento riferito ad un tredicenne che si è suicidato dopo le minacce ricevute in chat


----------



## omicron (9 Settembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Quello che ho riportato era il commento di un carabiniere, commento riferito ad un tredicenne che si è suicidato dopo le minacce ricevute in chat


sarà lo stesso che di fronte al solito femminicidio ha detto "eh ma come si vestiva, ci sta che lui fosse geloso"


----------



## perplesso (9 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> oggi abbiamo scoperto che una bambina ha cambiato scuola per non essere in classe con mia nipote, sostiene che la bullizzi, mia cognata ha chiamato l'altra mamma che le ha detto "tua figlia è una testa di cazzo" ovviamente mia cognata si è risentita, ha iniziato a chiedere in giro se davvero la figlia fosse come la descrivono (da notare che le sono già capitati episodi simili a scuola, le maestre le hanno detto che la bambina ha un carattere dominante e che cerca sempre bambine remissive, ad una festa si è trovata davanti una mamma che la brontolava perchè trattava male gli altri, ecc...), quelli del campo estivo le hanno detto che effettivamente la bambina ha dei modi a volte duri e bruschi e che qualche altro bambino può risentirsi per come si rivolge
> lei ha liquidato tutto dicendo che se gli altri sono permalosi e si fanno mettere i piedi in testa non è colpa di sua figlia che è una bambina normale
> piccoli bulli crescono


e quindi?


----------



## omicron (9 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> e quindi?


E quindi mia figlia andrà in una scuola diversa da quella della cugina


----------



## Aloisia (16 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mio nipote ha 13 anni ed è pesantemente sovrappeso, così come mia sorella e mio cognato, tutti e tre mangiano troppo e male, si fanno fuori 500gr di pasta in tre, oltre ovviamente a tutto il resto, pizza tutte le settimane (se sono in 3 fanno almeno 5 pizze), cioccolata, gelati, ecc...
> hanno tutti problemi che si risolverebbero solo perdendo peso, mia sorella ha una caviglia che ha rotto e operato più volte e la pressione alta, mio cognato si è operato ad un'ernia anni fa e ha anche problemi ai piedi, mio nipote, che è un bambino alto (è 1.65 circa), ha gambe ad X e lamenta mal di schiena
> hanno detto loro di perdere almeno 25 kg, mia sorella sostiene che 10 bastino (ma che li perdessero almeno 10), solo che non si stanno "attivando" nonostante qualche anno fa fossero andati da un nutrizionista e sia lei che il figlio facessero ginnastica e judo, poi è arrivato il covid e hanno perso tutte le buone abitudini che stavano prendendo
> io invece, siccome mia figlia tende a crescere per largo, sto pensando di iscriverla al tennis club (dove sta attualmente facendo i campi estivi), perchè si trova bene, è contenta, per i bambini come lei fanno tanta attività fisica e hanno uno staff completo, dal preparatore atletico alla biologa nutrizionista. il prezzo non è neanche elevatissimo e stavo pensando di proporlo anche a mia sorella, di modo che il figlio non stia a casa a non far niente come adesso (a maggio prende anche il motorino quindi può muoversi da solo), corra un po' e smaltisca la pancia (ha veramente una pancia enorme), so già che lei mi troverà mille difetti
> la mia domanda è: mi faccio i fatti miei o glielo propongo lo stesso, sapendo già che non sentirà mezza parola?


Secondo me fai bene a parlargliene, io lo apprezzerei. E da quello che hai raccontato lo fai perché sinceramente preoccupata. Poi chiedere è lecito, rispondere cortesia...quindi potrebbero risponderti 'no grazie'. Ma preoccupartene e chiedere lo reputo un bel gesto


----------

